# Swap abschalten?

## TilianGemini

Hallo!

Ich habe jetzt 1GB Ram... brauche ich dann die Swap Partition überhaupt noch?

LG TilianGemini

----------

## oscarwild

Kommt natürlich immer drauf an, was Du mit Deiner Kiste so alles anstellst.

Ich habe aktuell 512 MB eingebaut, und mein Swap ist praktisch arbeitslos. Allerdings tuts mir auch nicht wirklich weh, trotzdem eine 512 MB Swap-Partition vorzuhalten  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Ich denke, Du kannst sie abschalten. Ich betreibe meinen Rechner mit 768 MB RAM auch ohne Swap, selbst wenn ich unter KDE Firefox, Thunderbird, JuK und OpenOffice geöffnet habe, braucht der Rechner nur ca. 300-400 MB (probier es mit dem Befehl free mal selber aus.

----------

## TilianGemini

Ja, der Swap ist völlig leer... ich würde diese Partition dann gerne an meine Root Partition anhängen... wie kann ich das machen?

Und wie sage ich dem System, dass ich keine Swap mehr habe?

----------

## schachti

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, der Swap ist völlig leer... ich würde diese Partition dann gerne an meine Root Partition anhängen... wie kann ich das machen?
> 
> 

 

Sowas birgt immer ein theoretisches Risiko des Datenverlustes, habe ich daher noch nicht gemacht.

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie sage ich dem System, dass ich keine Swap mehr habe?
> 
> 

 

Es sollte genügen, die entsprechende Zeile der /etc/fstab auszukommentieren.

----------

## ian!

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> Und wie sage ich dem System, dass ich keine Swap mehr habe?

 

Die entsprechenden Einträge aus der /etc/fstab entfernen. Wenn du auch zur Laufzeit des Systems die Swaps abschalten möchtest, kannst du das mit swapoff <Device> machen. (siehe auch man swapoff)

----------

## tiCo

Ehm, naja, so meine faustregel (so wie manns oft liest) nehm ich so:

x = MB RAM

dann 1.5x als Swap

also wenn ich hier aufm Laptop 128 MB Ram hab dann nehm ich 256 MB Swap. Bin mit dieser Kombination immer sehr gut gefahren und sehr zufrieden  :Smile: 

----------

## oscarwild

Die Faustregel, etwa das 1,5-2-fache an RAM als Cache anzulegen, galt zu Zeiten, als RAM noch richtig teuer war.

Mit den fallenden RAM-Preisen relativiert sich das natürlich: wozu 2 GByte Swap vorhalten, wenn 1 GByte RAM eingebaut ist? Das wäre ja paradox!

----------

## TilianGemini

Bringt mir das abschalten überhaupt irgendetwas?

Außer dass ich den Platz anders nutzen kann?

----------

## Lenz

Also ich hab bei mir zu den 768 MB RAM noch 256 MB Swap - nur so zur Reserve, sollte mal ein Programm abstürzen und allen RAM verbrauchen oder so. Dann merkt man sowas zumindest noch vor dem Absturz an der lahmenden Geschwindigkeit.

Die 2x- oder 1,5x-RAM-Swap-Regel find ich heutzutage auch etwas übertrieben.

----------

## NightDragon

Ich möchte dazu folgendes sagen, da ich ungewollt den Härtetest gemacht habe.

Also ich auf meinem Notebook Gentoo installierte (damals noch 256MB), hatte ich vergessen die Swap zu formatieren - viel mir auch nicht auf. Daher hatte er keine Swap.

Nach einer Zeitlang kam mir das komishc vor, das immer wenn ich länger gearbeitet habe (bin viel surfer) plötzlich xmms., dann licq, und dann wieder firefox zuging... einfach weg...

Dann fand ich raus das Linux um RAM zu bekommen irgendwie die Programme killt.

Okay, also habe ich meine 1 GB Swap wieder aktiviert.

Hm. Jetzt bei 768 MB, braucht er fast kein Swap mehr - außer ich habe den rechner wieder tagelang laufen und kompiliere mal was.

Beim kompilieren kanns nämlich happig werden.

Ich würde sagen, verkleinere dein Swap auf 1/2 bis 1/4 GB und lass es aktiviert - sicher ist sicher.

----------

## bbgermany

swap ist doch bei den heutigen ramgrößen die so ein system hat nur noch interessant, wenn man suspen to disk machen will oder irre ich mich da ???

----------

## psyqil

Swap kann auch interressant sein, weil es einem erlaubt, mehr Sachen zu puffern und dafür unbenutzte Programmteile auszulagern. Andrew Morton schwört drauf, IIRC...  :Razz: 

----------

## NightDragon

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> swap ist doch bei den heutigen ramgrößen die so ein system hat nur noch interessant, wenn man suspen to disk machen will oder irre ich mich da ???

 

Würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich kenne viele Systeme mit RAM über 1 GB udn die laufen aber dann meitens auch so lange, das der Swap hi und da gebraucht wird.

Mein eigener Server (nix besonderes) hat genau 1 GB... der läuft ununterbrochen im Jahr.

Er komtm zwar sehr lange ihne Swap aus. aber ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt braucht auch er das GB zusätzlich.

----------

## zworK

Als ich noch 512MB in meinem Desktop Rechner hatte und wie NightDragon vergaß die swap Partition zu formatieren brauchte X und die KDE Ewigkeiten um zu starten.

Jetzt mit 1GB ist die swap Partition auch immer unbenutzt. Falls es sich um einen Desktop Rechner handelt, der mal neugestartet/ausgeschaltet wird, kannst du ja mal testen wie er sich ohne swap verhält. Am besten nen Monitor dafür im Blickfeld haben und die Partion vorerst behalten um zur Not noch bei Knappheit mit einem swapon auszuhelften.

Bei einem Server würd ich das nicht riskieren.

----------

## TilianGemini

okay, das werde ich dann tun  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Swap kann auch interressant sein, weil es einem erlaubt, mehr Sachen zu puffern und dafür unbenutzte Programmteile auszulagern. Andrew Morton schwört drauf, IIRC... 
> 
> 

 

Ich denke, das macht nur Sinn, wenn die unbenutzten Programmteile wirklich lange unbenutzt sind - und sobald sie gebraucht werden, muß man ein paar Sekunden auf das Programm warten, weil sie erst wieder eingelagert werden müssen. Das kann also gut sein, wenn man morgens ein Programm startet, das man abends benutzen will - wenn man nur Programme geöffnet hat, die man auch alle nutzt bzw. zwischen denen regelmäßig umgeschaltet wird, ist nach meinem persönliche Empfinden das Auslagern eher kontraproduktiv, was die Latenzzeiten angeht, das kann der Geschwindigkeitsgewinn durch den größeren Puffer nicht ausgleichen.

----------

## psyqil

Seh ich genauso. Hat man Herrn Morton auch gesagt. Hab schnell mal seine Antwort rausgesucht: *Quote:*   

> I'm gonna stick my fingers in my ears and sing 'la la la' until people tell me 'I set swappiness to zero and it didn't do what I wanted it to do'.

  :Very Happy: 

http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000

----------

## schachti

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   until people tell me 'I set swappiness to zero and it didn't do what I wanted it to do'.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Auf allen der von mir administrierten Rechner, auf denen es eine Swap-Partition gibt, steht in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```

# http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management

vm.swappiness = 0

```

Bisher fahre ich auch damit sehr gut, und für den Fall der Fälle hat man eine Swap-Partition zur Verfügung...

----------

## Tobiking

Naja auf dem Root Server den ich administriere laufen nen "paar" Gameserver. Da kommt es bei Mapchange (vor allem von Battlefield Server) dazu das mal 200-300 MB Swap genutzt werden. Naja es kommt darauf an wie man es nutzt  :Very Happy: . Auf jedenfall bleibe ich solange ich nur 512 mb ram drin habe dabei das ich mir ne 1024 mb große swap partition mache. Später wird man sehen wie es weiter geht und ich denke mal da die Festplatten immer größer werden macht das am Ende auch nichts mehr aus.

----------

